# Vaccine reaction



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I took Latte to her routine vet appointment yesterday to get her 12 week shots She screamed  and immediately began favoring her left leg. I thought maybe dr had been too rough holding her. Today she has not gotten off her pillow at all. She cries when we touch or try to move her. She hasn't eaten or drank anything since we came back from vet. My vet is not in till 2 today but I am so worried. Has anyone else had a puppy react so badly to shots?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Last set of shots Toby got, he was sore as well. He was OK at the Vet but cried out once or twice about 2 hours after. But that was it.

My vet gave him Tylenol (or the equivalent for dogs) before he got the shot, so perhaps that helped.
Can you not call the office and have another Doc. talk to you?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

The only ones at the vet are the technicians and they wont say give me any advice over the phone  I can't even try to comfort her cause she doesnt want to be touched at all. 
They can bet I will be at their door at 1:59


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how scary!?? was this her first shot? which one was it??


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My Vet told me that a low grade fever and soreness is normal for pups. Since my Toby had a previous reaction to a vaccine, I insisted that I wanted him to give him Benadryl and Tylenol before he even got this shot.

Keep that in mind for the next set of shots for your pup!

Keep us posted after you talk to the Vet Please.

I got this off ehow



> Lots of puppies experience soreness at the injection site. In the practice where I work, it is one of the first things we tell owners about vaccines. Think about when you get a flu shot, or a tetanus vaccine: It hurts! *What you want to look out for are any signs of swelling at the injection site, shortness of breath, or swelling of the gums*, which could indicate an allergic reaction for which you'd want to seek medical attention (most reactions take place within 2 hours of administering the vaccine, but may show up within up to 48 hours of the shot). Things like lethargy (tiredness), a slight fever, and soreness are normal after a vaccine and will go away in time. Just stay away from the area and let the site heal itself. If you experience any prolonged problems with that area (over more than a few days), call your vet. Good luck.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

My dachshund reacted that way to all her injections, and also got the hard lumps you are warned about in the literature. We took her back in at least once for a check. She was always fine, and the vet assured us that some puppies handle it worse than others. For her, they prescribed Benadryl for the 24 hours after the shot. Baxter, my Hav, had no problems and needed no Benadryl.

I think the serious things to worry about are the anaphylactic (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) symptoms listed above -- breathing problems, etc. 

There are lots of folks on this site (Dave, among many) who have advice about what non-required shots to avoid. I wish I had known that was possible when I was doing vaccinations. Hopefully, someone will jump in with that information. In my opinion, there's no sense in even putting them through the discomfort if it isn't truly necessary.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah these things are hard to figure. They can react differently with boosters and not at all with their first shots. Definitely get in to the vet, and update us ASAP.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry about Latte. I'm hoping the vet will give her something to feel better. Something to keep in mind for the next time is Jean Dobbs vaccination protocol. I follow it. In fact, my guys go in for their titers and 3 yr rabies tomorrow. My guys always get rabies shot separate from anything else. Should they need a booster, they get one at a time weeks apart to avoid reaction. Bella was my only dog who ever needed a booster after her puppy shots. Her titer was low but I question whether she really even needed a booster....
There is a good video worth watching on your tube. I thinks it's called small dog vaccinations. I believe Dave posted it in another thread. It will blow your mind. 

Kisses and hugs to the furkid...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This topic is being researched more and more. If you like reading on vacs. ,there's plenty of info at http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/ You can read til the cows come home. I think ,if companies could develop a vaccine for dog flatulence, they would patent it. ound: And if he farts more than three times in a month, it's time for a booster.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

When I took Beau for his first shot after I got him at 12 weeks, he SCREAMED like -- well, I don't know what it was like, but I never heard a dog scream before that!! It scared me, but the vet said that puppies sometimes react like that for the 1st shot in a new environment. Luckily, with every other shot, he's been just fine. He has never had a problem when we got home. Hopefully everything will be just fine with Latte!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Sorry about Latte. I'm hoping the vet will give her something to feel better. Something to keep in mind for the next time is Jean Dobbs vaccination protocol. I follow it. In fact, my guys go in for their titers and 3 yr rabies tomorrow. My guys always get rabies shot separate from anything else. Should they need a booster, they get one at a time weeks apart to avoid reaction. Bella was my only dog who ever needed a booster after her puppy shots. Her titer was low but I question whether she really even needed a booster....
> There is a good video worth watching on your tube. I thinks it's called small dog vaccinations. I believe Dave posted it in another thread. It will blow your mind.
> 
> Kisses and hugs to the furkid...


yeah Linda , you said...Her titer was low but I question whether she really even needed a booster...." but like Dr. Schultz says , a low titer doesn't mean they need a booster. After all the yearly shots were done , Molly's done , that's the Dave Protocol. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/protecting-your-puppy-from-disease/ I'm going to patent it. LOL ... All I need to work on is the Rabies bs. Maybe if I train Molly to have a anaphylactic reaction , I can get a rabies shot exemption.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how is latte? Did you take her to the vet?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Latte was extremely dehydrated by 2 when we made it to vet. She had fluids administered under the skin and kept for observation. They also gave her Benadryl to reduce some swelling the vet saw in her throat She wan't sure if it was from dehydration or from allergic reaction but better to be safe. Latte also got low dose morphine for the pain so she could get comfortable and sleep without crying. Thankfully she is doing much better I picked her up at 6 and although sleepy she is not crying anymore and happy to be back with her girl. The vet has recommended no more vaccines until her system matures so we will be skipping all other vaccines until Latte is at least a year old

Thanks for the concern and well wishes This little one is going to be the cause of many gray hairs!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, good thing you got Latte in. I just had Augie in to the vet today and had them do the titers for the DHP- whatever - can never remember the initials. He didn't react to his last Rabies, and I did have them give it three weeks apart from the combo shot last time, but he did react to the combo last year. He just sat on the couch, hunched over and wouldn't move, and when I did touch him, he cried. 

Good to hear Latte is feeling better!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> Latte was extremely dehydrated by 2 when we made it to vet. She had fluids administered under the skin and kept for observation. They also gave her Benadryl to reduce some swelling the vet saw in her throat She wan't sure if it was from dehydration or from allergic reaction but better to be safe. Latte also got low dose morphine for the pain so she could get comfortable and sleep without crying. Thankfully she is doing much better I picked her up at 6 and although sleepy she is not crying anymore and happy to be back with her girl. The vet has recommended no more vaccines until her system matures so we will be skipping all other vaccines until Latte is at least a year old
> 
> Thanks for the concern and well wishes This little one is going to be the cause of many gray hairs!!!!


 Wow poor baby was that her second set of shots? Zoey had a reaction but it got better after a few hours. I told my vet before her third shot and he didn't act concerned. I think he gave her some benadryl and stuck her again that time she did fine.


----------

